# barkeepers friend



## bubbas dad (May 1, 2005)

good afternoon everyone
      i have seen this product recommened here many times for cleaning bottles, so i went this morning a found some. before i use it i would like to ask a few questions. first, i have a few bottles with stains inside, mainly rust and would like to know the best way to use this product to clean them. question 2, i mainly collect soda bottles. about 2/3 of them being acls, what is the way to use this cleaner on  them and not hurt the lables? thanks very much for your time.
 john


----------



## flasherr (May 1, 2005)

I also collect ACL and I use bk on all of them. I like to get a 5 gallon bucket sprinkle some in the bucket add water. Then I sit over the bucket and I sprinkle bk on bottle and use a tooth brush and scrub it down. Try a test area first to make sure paint is not soft. i have had no problems with the labels coming off. i sprinkle some inside the bottle get my bottle brush after it. keep in mind that you sprinkle over bucket of water so excess goes in bucket. some times i will soak my bottles for awhile. if you have a real tough stain i dip bottle in water shake off water then i add bk on bottle until i get kind of like a paste and leave it on the bottle then come back and clean it up later. 
 If you have a long bottle like a qt or 16 0z and you cant get to the bottom go to the store get a toilet brush cut one end of it straigten out and be sure to bend the cut end over so as not to scratch bottle.
 hope this helps 
 Brian


----------



## bubbas dad (May 9, 2005)

brian thank you for your suggestions. tried it out today and it worked like a champ. i have an orange crush bottle that had enough rust to make it look like it had soda still in it. got about 90% out. thanks again


----------

